# Homemade band saw mill blade setter



## Richardvonmann

This has been done by many people, some are really done nice, some are pretty rustic looking, and some even make them to sell, me being cheap and needing one, it took two and half shop days from scratch, dial indicator 25 bucks, a couple pieces of scrap steel....
Not exactly any plan sets kicking around, mind you it isn't rocket science either, it is a single tooth setter, not a dual tooth setter, my thinking, what am I in a hurry for anyhow.
Next?
A blade sharpener.
Oh sorry about the size of the pic's, I'm working on making them a little bit less KB size.

Okay, a little description about how it works, (there is a scrap piece of blade in the jaws) by moving the cam lever arm, that advances the push ram, which closes the jaws, there is an adjustable screw on the top of the jaws that does the bending, the dial indicator measures the set, there is also a moveable advancer, moveable meaning from one side of the setter to the other, since with a single tooth setter the blade will have to be turned inside out to do the set on the other teeth, there are also a band height adjustment, since sharpening can lower the gullet of the blade and tooth height.
I use bands with a 7/8 inch tooth spacing, so the blade advancer is also adjustable, just in case I decide to change to another tooth spacing in the future.


----------



## Ed Hoc

A really ingenious piece.  Looks way heavy duty.  I like the  details like the knurled adjusters and the cam operated clamp (?).  Nice welding and then painted, too.  Top notch project.  Thanks for sharing.

Ed Hoc


----------



## MELDONMECH

An interesting bit of kit, have not seen one like this before. Well done


----------



## Richardvonmann

Thank you for your comments, and yes it is a cam well more like an off center drilled round that pushes the ram that closes the jaws or vice.
I gave it a try on a worn out band, and then did a measure check it works bang on, takes roughly 10 to 15 minutes to do all the teeth on a 144 inch band with 7/8 inch tooth spacing, basically, you count three movements with the band advance, and move the cam lever, it is a single tooth setter, so I have to turn the band inside out in order to do the other half of the teeth.

My thinking to building something heavy duty is simple, it lasts forever, it does the job required without fail when you need it most!
I'm sure if it came from China, it would break like China!

My next project is just starting to get under way, and hope to have it together by the end of the month.


----------



## DMS

That's nice work there.


----------



## mjtljt90

Really cool setup!  Need to make one for my bandsaw.


----------



## ML_Woy

Nice job Richard, you sure accomplished a lot in just two day! Thanks for the posting.


----------

